# ISIS Reportedly Attacks Iranian Parliament



## Blizzard (Jun 7, 2017)

Islamic State Claims Fatal Attacks on Iran Parliament, Shrine



			
				News Article said:
			
		

> The Islamic State group claimed a pair of attacks Wednesday on Iran's parliament and the shrine of Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, which have killed two security guards and wounded more than 30 people, with the siege at the legislature still underway.
> 
> It marks the first attack in Iran claimed by the extremist group, which is at war with Iranian-backed forces in Syria and Iraq. In a message posted through its Aamaq News Agency, the IS group claimed its fighters were behind the assaults.
> 
> The attacks began midmorning when assailants armed with Kalashnikov rifles stormed the parliament building. One of the attackers later blew himself up inside, where a session had been in progress, according to a statement carried by Iran's state TV.



I find this situation rather interesting.  Certainly no tears over Iran getting some of what they give, even if it's from "ISIS".

And does anyone see any irony in this photo of security forces in near the Iranian Parliament building?:


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 7, 2017)

Is that dude holding an Uzi?


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 7, 2017)

^  LOL.  Yep.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 7, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> ^  LOL.  Yep.



It's that all-is-fair in war thing going on....


----------



## Gunz (Jun 7, 2017)

12 dead, 30 injured.

The attackers were dressed as women. Never know what you'll find under a burkha.


----------



## AWP (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm torn: do I cheer for ISIS or not?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 7, 2017)

AWP said:


> I'm torn: do I cheer for ISIS or not?



"We wish both sides the best of luck."


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 7, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> "We wish both sides the best of luck."


"Give 'em hell!"


----------

